# Awesome New Loft



## Holy Roller (Feb 26, 2011)

Couldn't figure out how to add the picture but it's the "Enhanced 7' Rear-Pen Loft" from farmnyard.com. Very cool pigeon windows and a pigeon window/landing deck combination with safetybobs. Option of nest boxes or "V" perches. Nestboxes have slide out floors for easy cleaning  and the whole nest boxes lift out to remove rubber floor mat. Electric lights and outlets for heated water bowls runs off extension cord to house. Here is link. picture on front page. www.farmNyard.com


----------

